# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Công dụng và cách dùng hạt chia

## taimaimaipro

Hướng dẫn sử dụng






*chỉ dẫn cách sử dụng hạt CHIA*


mua hạt chia ở đâu

mua quả óc chó ở đâu uy tín

mua nhân sâm ở đâu



*Cho khoảng 10g (1 thìa súp) Hạt CHIA vào nước hoặc nước trái cây (như cam, chanh hay sữa đậu nành), đôi khi lại khuấy để tránh CHIA bị vón cục. Chờ khoảng 10 phút rồi uống (lúc này CHIA đã nở có lớp gel quanh hạt giống như hạt é - hiện chưa có khảo cứu về công dụng của nuớc hạt é).*
*Bạn có thể để Hạt CHIA dưới dạng gel này trong 2 tuần bằng cách: sau 10 phút dùng đồ đánh trứng hoặc đũa đánh lên một lần nữa rồi cho vào hộp hoặc chai và đóng chặt sau đó cho vào tủ lạnh. Trộn với đồ uống, thực phẩm bất cứ lúc nào bạn muốn.*

*Hoặc chỉ đơn giản là rắc Hạt CHIA lên món salad, thực phẩm cho con trẻ, ngũ cốc, kem, sữachua, bánh ngọt, bánh mì hoặc bất kỳ loại thực phẩm nào khác.*

*Hạt CHIA có thể được ăn với cháo.*

*Hạt CHIA được dùng để làm thành dạng gel là một hình thức thay thế tốt cho dầu và chất béo trong thức ăn hằng ngày. Loại gel này cũng có thể cho vào thạch, thực phẩm nướng và nước sốt.*

*Có thể ăn trực tiếp nhưng nhớ uống nhiều nước.*



* [replacer_img]*




** Lượng dùng hiệp:*
*CHIA là loại thực phẩm thôngthường không phải là thực phẩm bổ sung do vậy không có liều lượng khi dùng.Tuy nhiên tùy theo lý do dùng thì lượng bạn tiêu thụ sẽ khác nhau, ví dụ:cho viêm khớp, cải thiện bộ nhớ hay thêm năng lượng.*

*    + 10g/1 ngày sẽcung cấp thêm Omega 3, cân bẳng lượng Omega 6.*

*    + 10 ~ 25g/1 ngàytrợ giúp các vận khích lệ trong quá trình tập tành.*

*Vì mỗi thân chúng ta khác nhau,chúng tôi yêu cầu bắt đầu khoảng 10g/một ngày, sau khoảng 3 tuần điều chỉnhlượng dùng của bạn cho hạp.*



 Mỗi ngày dùng 1 đến 2 muỗng cafe hạt Chia trộn vào các món ăn, thức uống sẽ giúp giữ giàng và cải thiện sức khỏe cả về thể lực lẫn trí năng. Cần lưu ý là hạt Chia cũng tạo cảm giác no nên với người cần giảm cân thì nên dùng trước bữa ăn, còn người muốn tăng cân hay trẻ mỏ độ tuổi phát triển thì nên dùng sau bữa ăn để không ảnh hưởng đến khẩu phần.


Hạt Chia là một loại thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Hạt Chia trông giống như hạt é, hạt mè, nếu nếm thử thì thấy chẳng có mùi vị gì, tuy nhiên cũng nhờ đặc điểm này mà có thể trộn hạt Chia vào rất nhiều loại nước uống, yaourt, salad... vẫn không làm đổi thay hương vị gốc của món chính. Trong bài này mình viết rõ hơn về cách sử dụng hạt Chia, cách bảo quản cũng như những "menu" thông dụng để dùng hạt Chia hàng ngày mà không ngán. Nên bảo quản hạt Chia ở nơi khô thoáng, mát mẻ giống như các loại hạt ngũ cốc. Nếu bạn dùng gói lớn, có thể cho vào một lọ lớn để dành, cùng một lọ nhỏ ăn dần và khi nào hết lại cho thêm vào.


Những món ăn, thức uống ngon và bổ dưỡng với hạt Chia:

*Món ngon cùng hạt Chia*

Hạt Chia là một loại thực phẩm rất tốt cho sức khỏe, và bởi nó là thực phẩm nên chúng ta vó thể thưởng thức với nhiều cách khác nhau và dất dễ dùng.

Hạt Chia trông giống như hạt é, hạt vùng, nếu nếm thử thì thấy không có mùi vị gì, tuy nhiên cũng nhờ đặc điểm này mà có thể trộn hạt Chia vào rất nhiều loại nước uống, yaourt, salad... vẫn không làm đổi thay hương vị gốc của món chính.


Trong bài này viết rõ hơn về cách sử dụng hạt Chia, cách bảo quản cũng như những "thực đơn" thông dụng để dùng hạt Chia hàng ngày mà không ngán. *Cách dùng và liều dùng* Mỗi ngày dùng 1 đến 2 muỗng cafe hạt Chia trộn vào các món ăn, thức uống sẽ giúp giữ gìn và cải thiện sức khỏe cả về thể lực lẫn trí lực. Cần lưu ý là hạt Chia cũng tạo cảm giác no nên với người cần giảm cân thì nên dùng trước bữa ăn, còn người muốn tăng cân hay trẻ mỏ độ tuổi phát triển thì nên dùng sau bữa ăn để không ảnh hưởng đến khẩu phần. Nên bảo quản hạt Chia ở nơi khô thoáng, mát mẻ giống như các loại hạt ngũ cốc. Nếu bạn dùng gói lớn, có thể cho vào một lọ lớn để dành, cùng một lọ nhỏ ăn dần và khi nào hết lại cho thêm vào. *Những món ăn, thức uống ngon và bổ dưỡng với hạt Chia* Có rất nhiều cách để trộn hạt Chia hoặc bột Chia vào các món ăn, thức uống. Dưới đây là một số món thông dụng:




*1.Nước hạt Chia : Cách dễ dàng và nhanhnhất là cho 1 muỗng hạt Chia vào 1 ly nước và khuấy đều từ 30 đến 60giây. Sau khi khuấy, CHIA hấp thụ nước và mềm ra, lúc này bạn có thể uống. Làmtương tự với bất kỳ loại nước trái cây đóng sẵn hoặc nước trái cây ép.*




 Chai nướcCHIA
*Dùng 1cái phễu để trên miệng chai, cho hạt CHIA vào, vặn nắp lắc đều. Bạn có thể uốngchai nước CHIA này khi ở ngoài trời, đi làm hoặc đi học.*





*2.  Nước trái cây hạt chia:* cho 1 muỗng hạt Chia vào ly nước trái cây như nước táo, bưởi, cam..., khuấy đều, để trong tủ lạnh 15 phút rồi... ực ực.

*3. Sinh tố hạt Chia:* cho 1-2 muỗng hạt Chia vào ly sinh tố, trộn đều, để 15 phút rồi thêm đá bào và xơi.


 *4. Cà phê/ca cao hạt Chia: dù uống nóng hay lạnh, bạn đều có thể cho hạt Chia vào món uống yêu thích và để khoảng 15 phút.* 5. Yaourt - nước quả hạt Chia: 80ml nước ép hoa quả (táo, lựu, xoài, cam, mơ...) + 1 muỗng súp hạt Chia => chờ 15 phút để tạo gel. Sau đó trộn đều nước gel hạt Chia này với một hũ yaourt trắng, đảm bảo sẽ rất ngon. Đây cũng là một món ngon miệng và bổ dưỡng cho các bé. Cũng có thể làm gel hạt Chia để sẵn trong tủ lạnh, mỗi lần dùng xúc 2 muỗng trộn vào kem, yaourt, váng sữa..., rất là ngon mà không phải đợi gì. Cách làm rất đơn giản giống như trong clip lấy từ youtube:
*Nước chanh và hạt chia*

*Chuẩn bị: 1 chén nước nhỏ, hạtCHIA, 1 trái chanh, đường.*

*Cho 1 muỗng canh hạt CHIA vàochén nước. Dùng muỗng khuấy nhẹ nhõm để các hạt không dính lại với nhau. Đểyên trong vòng 10 phút. Thêm 2 muỗng café nước chanh tươi và 2 thìa café đường,trộn đều và dùng.*

*Có thể chuẩn bị ly nước chanhđường rồi cho hổ lốn CHIA gel vào uống.*

----------

